# my EBT puppy



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

This is my 1 month old English Bull Terrier puppy!

I haven't picked him up yet, will be travelling from london to west yorkshire in a month to get him


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwww very cute.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so cute :001_wub: I bet you can't wait until you can bring him home


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im in love!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

very cute


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

he is lovely, have you got a name for him yet?


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks everyone 

yep, i have a name for him, his name is Achilles 

his kc name is Bullorties Red Pirate


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the breeders website is any indication you'll be getting an amazing puppy. I especially like the many pics of the dogs curled up with their children


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, my breeder is amazing! been extremely helpful and put up with all of my endless questions haha


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hes gorgeous! i love EBTs. cant wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very cute  Bet you can't wait... I want to see the breeders site, but google doesn't want to help me


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> Very cute  Bet you can't wait... I want to see the breeders site, but google doesn't want to help me


KANE IS NOW LOOKING FOR A NEW HOME DUE TO OWNERS ILL HEALTH

this is it


----------

